# Cursi, cursilería



## Silvia Mtz

Olá, existe un sinónimo de "cursi" en portugués? (no confundir con pijo/a)


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenida Silvia, 

Poderia nos explicar o que é cursi? Será esta definição aqui? *esnobe*?
Por favor, dê-nos uma frase, um contexto da palavra.

editando: veja a palavra aqui no dicionário WR que você pode consultar no alto da página dos fóruns:
http://www.wordreference.com/espt/cursileria


----------



## sara_gdleon

Vanda said:


> Bienvenida Silvia,
> 
> Poderia nos explicar o que é cursi? Será esta definiação aqui? *esnobe*?
> Por favor, dê-nos uma frase, um contexto da palavra.
> 
> editando: veja a palavra aqui no dicionário WR que você pode consultar no alto da página dos fóruns:
> http://www.wordreference.com/espt/cursileria


 
la última definición de "aqui" es a la que creo se refiere Silvia, sería algo así como "corny" en inglés


----------



## asmborges

Yo diría "*piegas*", y esa es una palabra que funciona tanto en Portugal como en Brasil. 
Aunque no sea una palabra tan informal y tan utilizada como la palabra "cursi" en España. Ya he intentado encontrar otros equivalentes para esta expresión española, pero al menos en Portugués de Brasil no he encontrado ninguna mejor que "piegas". Quizá en Portugal tengan alguna. Suerte!


----------



## asmborges

No estoy de acuerdo que "cursi" sea "brega" ("piroso" en Portugal). En España cuando alguien tiene mal gusto es "*hortera*".
Para ver la definición de cursi, mirar en el Diccionario de la RAE: http://www.rae.es/

Em Português:
"cursi" na Espanha é quando algo é piegas, meloso, adocicado, como falar para uma garota "uma rosa para uma rosa", ou alguma bobagem deste tipo. Os espanhóis detestam pessoas cursi! Não é só na forma de vestir, mas também de comportamento, forma de falar, na linha "romântico bobo", como aquelas apresentações horríveis de PowerPoint que nos mandam por e-mail, com imagens de montanhas suíças, vaquinhas, anjinhos, rosinhas, com frases clichê de auto-ajuda e música romântica. *ARgh!!*


----------



## olivinha

De acordo com DRAE, _cursi_ também pode significar _brega_ (e _cursilería,_ _breguice)_. 
O


----------



## asmborges

Mas não é, Olivinha, é diferente. Te juro!
Uma pessoa piegas não necessariamente é brega, e vice-versa.


----------



## Silvia Mtz

Cursi, procede de cursilería. Para mi no es un insulto, se usa coloquialmente. No se si tiene un sinónimo en portugués. Intento explicarlo:
En español, *"cursi"* Dicho de una cosa: Que, con apariencia de elegancia o riqueza, es ridícula y de mal gusto. Dicho de una persona: que presume de fina y elegante sin serlo.


----------



## asmborges

Hola Silvia, de mi parte creo que no hay una palabra que sea completamente equivalente a "cursi" en Portugués, sólo aproximaciones. Pero ya que estás en Estoril, espera a ver si alguien de Portugal te puede dar alguna sugerencia.


----------



## Silvia Mtz

Obrigada pelas vossas respostas. 
Já estou cá (em Portugal) há algum tempo mas ainda desconheço muitas palavras do vosso idioma, tão parecido e tão diferente,..
"piegas" ou "brega", não acho que seja, mas está perto. concordo em que são só aproximações
Olivinha, amsborges, obrigada


----------



## asmborges

"Brega" no podría ser de ningún modo, porque esta palabra es sólo utilizada en Brasil. El correspondiente a "hortera" en Portugal es "piroso", pero eso no tiene nada que ver con "cursi". Ya nos contarás si descubres algo!


----------



## olivinha

asmborges said:


> Mas não é, Olivinha, é diferente. *Te juro*!
> Uma pessoa piegas não necessariamente é brega, e vice-versa.


 
Vuelvo a insistir, creo que brega y cursi _pueden_ ser sinónimos. 

_Te juro_, asmborges, que já vi coisas breguíssimas aqui na Espanha que me disseram que eram cursis.
O


----------



## Vanda

Ah, Asm nunca duvide da capacidade feminina para detectar o brega!


----------



## asmborges

Não duvido, não duvido, Vanda, hehehehehe..... 

Só acho que estamos a confundir focinho de porco com tomada, acho que está havendo uma confusão principalmente pelo fato de nós (acho que os portugueses tb) não termos uma palavra específica para cursi. O próprio dicionário não conseguiu achar uma palavra e "chutou" o mais aproximado: breguice. Mas essa não é a primeira vez que vejo um dicionário se equivocar, aqui na Espanha por exemplo há um dicionário muito famoso, o María Moliner, que define "Carioca" como qualquer pessoa nascida no Brasil!

Podemos fazer assim: a Olivinha dá um exemplo do que os amigos dela aqui na Espanha disseram que era cursi, e depois vemos o que a Silvia acha.


----------



## olivinha

asmborges said:


> Não duvido, não duvido, Vanda, hehehehehe.....
> 
> Podemos fazer assim: a Olivinha dá um exemplo do que os amigos dela aqui na Espanha disseram que era cursi, e depois vemos o que a Silvia acha.


 
¡Venga! Esto tiene que ser divertido. 
¿Que tal eso?
La tostadora Mickey Mouse es otro gran electrodoméstico cursi... La tostadora imprime la carita del ratón en la superficie del pan por efecto del calor. Además, cuando la tostada está lista, el aparato emite la canción de mickey.

Pô, Asmborges, vai me dizer que isto não é breguérrimo? 
O


----------



## asmborges

Essa foi ótima! Essa tostadora *definitivamente* é cursi! Mas brega (hortera) eu acho que não é.

Não sei a opinião dos demais, mas acho que esta tostadora pode ser considerada infantil, boba, ingênua, piegas e vários outros adjetivos ligados ao cursi. 

Brega para mim é sinônimo de cafona, barango, de mau gosto, fora de moda (em espanhol de Espanha o equivalente a "hortera"), o que essa tostadora seria se ela fosse, sei lá, verde limão misturado com rosa e marrom (estou inventando da minha cabeça). Pelo menos na minha percepção há uma diferença de matiz, é parecido mas é diferente, entende? Vamos ver o que os demais acham dessa tostadora "linda"!! É brega ou não é, vai pro trono ou não vai!


----------



## olivinha

Ok, juro que não volto a insistir, mas, puxa, você não achou a tostadora cafona e de mau gosto?
Estava pensando que talvez a nossa (sua e minha) definicão de brega seja um pouco distinta, ou seja, o que é brega (e cursi) para mim pode ser somente cursi para você. O que você acha?
O


----------



## Silvia Mtz

jajaja! es fantástico, esa tostadora es cursi cierto!! estoy feliz porque al final estoy descubriendo otros adjetivos que desconocía y que vosotras, queridas, me haceis la gentileza de enseñar (esta última frase es cursi) pero cierta. Leeré los comentarios con calma (mañana) y voy a investigar, hoy no tengo tiempo, tengo q salir.
Gracias


----------



## Carmen Fernández

Creo que no hay una traducción exacta para cursi y cursilería, pero lo que más se aproxima es ESNOBE, ESNOBISMO.
"Esnobe" tiene varias acepciones en el diccionario y creo que "cursi" es una suma de un poco de cada una de esas definiciones.
Carmen Fernández


----------



## asmborges

Hahahahahaha, vou confessar uma coisa, na verdade achei um barato essa torradeira, não só para crianças mas também para adultos! "Oh Mickey you're so fine, you're so fine you blow my mind, Hey Mickey!". Acho digno!

Para mim isso não tem nada de mau gosto, seria de mau gosto se tocasse, sei lá, uma música dos Mamonas Assassinas como "Sabão Crá-crá" ou aquela bem escatológica sobre os animais. Mas se fosse esse o caso, deixaria de ser "cursi" para ser "hortera" ou "de mal gusto", entende? É uma linha tênue. 

De qualquer forma vamos deixar essa discussão por aí porque realmente cada um tem um conceito diferente do que é cafona ou não, e em vez de ajudar a garota já estamos discutindo aqui o sexo dos anjos!


----------



## asmborges

Só para completar o que a Silvia falou antes, "Pijo/Pija" em Portugal é "Betinho/Betinha" e no Brasil é "Mauricinho/Patricinha".


----------



## Silvia Mtz

El término Esnobe no es comparable con cursi o cursilería, al menos en España. Aunque aparece en algunos diccionarios como tal.
De entre los otros términos, creo que del portugués brasileño, me parece que "cafona" se acerca más y que "brega" es algo hortera y romántico, no?
Aunque no me doy por vencida, pienso que no hay un sinónimo


----------



## Silvia Mtz

Por cierto lo de Betinho ja lo había oído, ese está claro. Eu, a garota ja está satisfeita com as respostas recebidas. Obrigada


----------



## Vanda

Cafona e brega podem ser sinônimos. Nos anos 70s, 80s dizíamos cafona ao invés de brega. O termo brega apareceu depois desta época e hoje é mais ou menos substituído por baranga.


----------



## magdala

Oi gente do mundo! Tenho andado por outras paragens mas as saudades foram mais fortes! 
*Cursi* é foleiro (de mau gosto), parolo (rústico, pacóvio) cá em Portugal. 
Não sei exactamente o que significa brega" mas acho que é isso mesmo.
Silvia somos vecinas!
saudações


----------



## Silvia Mtz

somos vecinas? mira tú qué bien, por cierto sabes porque nos han apagado las luces del parque del casino? creo que desde Agosto, y si las piensan volver a encender? ahora está tan oscuro.
Brega creo que es portugués brasileño. 
Vanda podes explicar o que é Baranga? essa é nova


----------



## Vanda

Baranga é o que chamávamos (e ainda chamamos) de brega ou de cafona. 
Leia aqui sobre baranguinha (diminutivo de baranga)
jeca (da época dos meus pais) = cafona = brega = baranga = mau gosto


----------



## Fraternidad

Cursi = Brega/cafona ( para o português falado no Brasil)


----------



## CarlitosMS

Outro sinónimo de "cursi" em português europeu seria "lamechas". Em português brasileiro também são utilizados "água-com-açúcar" ou "xaroposo", salvo erro.

Um abraço a todos
Carlos M.S.


----------

